# Salida 4-20 mA Caudalímetro



## Ivanchocai (Feb 27, 2011)

Buenas, tengo una duda para medir la salida 4-20 mA de un caudalímetro. No importa la marca, ya que es una pregunta genérica para medir con el polímetro este tipo de señales.
Mi duda es la siguiente, cuando el caudalimetro está conectado a la tarjeta analógica de entradas del PLC no hay problema, porque intercalo el amperímetro en serie con la señal y ya está. Pero si solo tengo el caudalímetro y quiero comprobar si me está generando la salida 4-20 mA, donde conecto el amperímetro? porque conectándolo a las dos bornas de salida del equipo no me parece la mejor opción, ya que no habría ninguna resistencia por medio.
Supongo que es una tonteria pero me gustaría que me explicarais como hacerlo.

Gracias.


----------



## eusko (Feb 27, 2011)

hola,si solo quieres medir los ma que genera el caudalimetro sin conexion al plc, puedes conectar el amperimetro entre las dos bornas de salida del mismo,el propio amperimetro tiene una resitencia para medir los ma generados del caudalimetro,


----------



## Ivanchocai (Feb 27, 2011)

Lo que me genera la duda es que da la impresión que midiendo directamente en esas dos bornas, estoy conectando el amperímetro en paralelo con el equipo, cuando realmente debería conectarlo en serie.


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 27, 2011)

Hola Ivanchocai

Lo que ocurre con el caudalímetro es que no tiene una fuente de alimentación para, según el caudal, de los miliamperes de salida.

Cuando está conectado al PLC este le proporciona un voltaje con el cual, el caudalímetro, da una corriente proporcional al caudal que está “sintiendo”.

Analiza las especificaciones del caudalímetro para descubrir cuanto voltaje y que resistencia se le conectan para que de las lecturas correspondientes.

También es probable que el caudalímetro tenga una batería interna y en este caso solo conecta el amperímetro en los bornes de salida.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

